# Newbie 30 day oil change countdown



## SaltyTT (Mar 31, 2020)

Good afternoon TT Fans. Proud to be on here! I'm new to the forum, so please be gentle!  Getting a half decent job meant that a dream to own a new TT came true in 2018! Ok, it's PCP, so not mine as such but that's besides the point! It's mine for 3 years, she's beautiful and I'm loving driving her. Sure beats my old 2014 Corsa, anyway!!

A couple of weeks ago, a 30 day countdown 'Oil Change' light came up. The dealership told me that it wouldn't need servicing for 2 years, so I guess that's close as I've had the car since July 18'. I'm on 14900 miles.

I've never owned a brand new car, so not sure how the servicing side works.  I'll hopefully be giving it back for another new one next year, so here's where you experts come in. I've trawled through the forums here and although servicing is discussed quite a lot, I don't always understand some of it, so sorry.

Do I need to get just an oil change or do I need to get a full service? 
If so, I'd probably better start saving, right? How much is it likely to cost me? (I know that questions a tough one dependent on who I use) Of course, the dealer said, 'don't worry about servicing now, you'll only have to have one', but now the time's arrived, I don't feel quite as happy as I did when I signed up! :?
I intend on asking the original dealer for a quote, (they are closed at the moment of course) but don't know if I can trust them to be the cheapest. Of course they said that I should go with them or it would invalidate my ability to give the car back after the 3 years? 
I know there are a few really basic questions here, but please forgive me.
Can anyone help with guidance? 
Huge thanks in advance to all of you who read til the end!  
Salty.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Appears to be on Variable service regime 2 years or 18k miles but will depend on how it's been driven, lots of cold starts & short journeys & oil change will show earlier.
If your lease states those conditions then get it done & expect a lighter wallet.
I will move your post to the MK3 section.
Hoggy.


----------



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

Isn't servicing and wear 'n' tear normally included when leasing? I'm not sure as I never had but talking to others that have in the past it most certainly has been.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

There are 2 types of service - the oil change and the inspection service. These can both extend as long as 2 years / 18k miles but usually come sooner if lots of short / urban trips are done.
Go into the Car menu on the MMI and look for the service menu. In there it will tell you how long / miles to your oil change and how many to the Inspection Service. If the 2 aren't that far apart then it might be worth having them both done together for the sake of convenience - it won't be any cheaper.. But ring round to get a few prices.
Basically the dealer lied when he said you would only need one service.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

I always thought that part of the monthly cost of the PCP included necessary servicing and all the customer had to sort out was insurance and petrol/diesel?


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

MarksBlackTT said:


> I always thought that part of the monthly cost of the PCP included necessary servicing and all the customer had to sort out was insurance and petrol/diesel?


Nope, fully maintained lease only. PCP you are liable for every and all running cost(s).


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks for the info as I had absolutely no idea about that. Glad I own my car then.


----------



## SaltyTT (Mar 31, 2020)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Appears to be on Variable service regime 2 years or 18k miles but will depend on how it's been driven, lots of cold starts & short journeys & oil change will show earlier.
> If your lease states those conditions then get it done & expect a lighter wallet.
> I will move your post to the MK3 section.
> Hoggy.


Thanks Hoggy.


----------



## SaltyTT (Mar 31, 2020)

ZephyR2 said:


> There are 2 types of service - the oil change and the inspection service. These can both extend as long as 2 years / 18k miles but usually come sooner if lots of short / urban trips are done.
> Go into the Car menu on the MMI and look for the service menu. In there it will tell you how long / miles to your oil change and how many to the Inspection Service. If the 2 aren't that far apart then it might be worth having them both done together for the sake of convenience - it won't be any cheaper.. But ring round to get a few prices.
> Basically the dealer lied when he said you would only need one service.


Really helpful, thanks ZephyR2 - Is there such thing as an 'Audi-approved' list of garages or should I make sure it goes into an actual Audi dealership to be safe, do you think?


----------



## cliveju (Jun 27, 2018)

Audi dealer quoted £260 for my first oil change so I went to an independent Audi specialist with access to the Audi servicing records system, which is critical to keep the car's service history.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

cliveju said:


> Audi dealer quoted £260 for my first oil change so I went to an independent Audi specialist with access to the Audi servicing records system, which is critical to keep the car's service history.


I paid £90 at an Audi specialist in Huntingdon for that. They also reset the service indicator and provided confirmation that Audi approved parts were used. I wasn't kept waiting around and they were nothing but great. Why you'd want to use an Audi dealer I don't know. Amusingly, Huntingdon Audi (horrendous dealer) are walking distance from the independent and losing mountains of business to them. Price they pay for treating customers so badly all these years. I could probably write a book on the numerous crap experiences with Audi serving and warranty work...


----------



## SaltyTT (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi guys, bit of an update and hope you can advise as I'm getting some conflicting advice.
Just been in touch with Marshall Bexley who are my local dealer and I'm being quoted £410 for the 2yr first service on my TT.
Ouch,,,,  
Oh well, I wasn't expecting it to be cheap.
Here's the question though. I (obviously) want to ring around, but because it's a PCP car, want to check if I can take it to 'Audi approved' garage like 4 Rings in Dartford who someone else on the forum has recommended.
Can anyone give me a definite answer on if it is ok to get servicing at an 'Audi Approved' garage.
I want to save a few quid but don't wanted to fall foul of VW finance terms when I give it back next year.

Anyone? - Sincerest thanks,

Salty.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Surely if you want a definitive answer then you contact the lease/finance company and get it in writing.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I would call a few more dealers, when mine was a similar age Mon Motors (Cardiff/Bristol Audi) wanted £360 for the first service.I took it to Hereford Audi who charged £280.If you are getting rid next year you should get away with just one service.
I have when doing a 3 yr deal.


----------



## SaltyTT (Mar 31, 2020)

DPG said:


> Surely if you want a definitive answer then you contact the lease/finance company and get it in writing.


:? I'm sure most posters here could go the long way around, I was hoping some Audi nuts on here might have seen this explored before; it's a forum after all. 
Sorry to bother you and thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## SaltyTT (Mar 31, 2020)

90TJM said:


> I would call a few more dealers, when mine was a similar age Mon Motors (Cardiff/Bristol Audi) wanted £360 for the first service.I took it to Hereford Audi who charged £280.If you are getting rid next year you should get away with just one service.
> I have when doing a 3 yr deal.


Thanks 90JTM, I'll get a list of them to call tomorrow, hopefully might save me a few bob. Cheers buddy.


----------



## jwa1 (Nov 2, 2019)

Buy aN Audi service plan. Currently £374 for two services.


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

jwa1 said:


> Buy aN Audi service plan. Currently £374 for two services.


Out of curiosity, what do you get for £374? 2 oil changes or anything more comprehensive?


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

Mark Pred said:


> cliveju said:
> 
> 
> > Audi dealer quoted £260 for my first oil change so I went to an independent Audi specialist with access to the Audi servicing records system, which is critical to keep the car's service history.
> ...


OIl change at my local Audi dealer £190, local indie is £140, £90 is a bargain, I wonder what oil they used?


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

MarksBlackTT said:


> jwa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Buy aN Audi service plan. Currently £374 for two services.
> ...


Plugs (if needed) and pollen filter.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

MarksBlackTT said:


> jwa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Buy aN Audi service plan. Currently £374 for two services.
> ...


Oil service and oil service + inspection (plugs if needed). Is that the same price for a TTS?


----------



## jwa1 (Nov 2, 2019)

Not sure the TTS is the same price. It's discounted by 20% until the end of July. I have a 2.0 petrol quattro s tronic.


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

DPG said:


> MarksBlackTT said:
> 
> 
> > jwa1 said:
> ...


Same price for all 2.0L and below, higher price for models over 2.0L


----------



## jwa1 (Nov 2, 2019)

Current 20% off offer not applied to S models also.


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

DPG said:


> MarksBlackTT said:
> 
> 
> > jwa1 said:
> ...


What a rip off! Buy your own oil, oil filter and sump plug and get your local garage to change it for £25 or so.
At least you can specify the oil going in. Activated charcoal OEM pollen filters are less than £15 delivered and 
even a novice can replace in 5 minutes or so. Same as a replacement air filter, that'll take 10 minutes to change.
And while your oil is being drained, ask the mechanic to 'inspect' things like tyres, exhaust, brakes etc. Plugs are 
less than a tenner each. £374 for 2 oil changes and a look round to try and find something to fix/repair, err NO!!


----------



## jwa1 (Nov 2, 2019)

On an Audi which is less than four years old, retaining Audi service history is important to most. With the cost difference being negligible for most models, it is then quite straight forward for each owner to evaluate the service they are getting against the factors they believe to be important to themselves and future owners.


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)




----------

